# Paralyzed ewe, trouble lambing



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Yesterday I came home from work to find my ewe down in the field. She had a lamb stuck, the head all the way out and swollen about as much as possible (dead) and the front feet were out, not the legs. I was able to pull the dead lamb with mild difficulty, one leg out at a time. It was stuck in the elbow lock position. The ram lamb appeared to be a small enough lamb to pass easily if it wasnt a elbow lock. The afterbirth came out attached to the lamb and it was kinda mushy and brown compared to the healthy goat ones Ive seen.
She was obviously like this for hours. I seperated her, carried her. I assumed she was just weak and not wanting to get up. She drank a large amount and was very hungry and ate grass/alfalfa hay and grain/alfalfa pellet mix. I gave her a penn injection, and b vites along with some propalyne glycol. This morning I tried to get her on her feet and was clear she had some type of nerve damage because she has been scooting around and knuckling over on her back legs. I gave her some oral calcium drench, more propalyne glycol, and a dexamethasone injection. I gave her 2.5 cc IM, half in each rear leg. I couldnt find the dose for sheep but figured if she o.d. on dex at least I tried. She is a smaller framed sheep, looks like a polled jacob/shetland cross but I have no clue.
Any ideas what caused this? Im guessing just trauma and with time and steroids could get better. I just dont want to be missing something if it sounds like she may have a different issue going on. 
Also anyone know the proper dose of dex?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would avoid injections to the legs, and use the muscle in t he top of the neck. 5cc sounds Ok to me. What is her body score. Could she also have a worm load. (sorry my keyboard ate my question mark key!)


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

She was wormed with cydectin rescently and her conjunctivas are nice and pink. Even right when I pulled the lamb she had very good color, I was expecting her to be pale. I plan to worm again if she makes it and I dont have to put her down. She is a good weight, maybe a little underweight, I only give grain as a treat a few times a week, she is on grass pasture with round bales out and sheep mineral. She had a good appetite still, and has been passing clumpy stools but she is getting more grain then normal. She was soooo swollen and edemadus in her back end I thought she may block up but all is good with that.
I only gave 2.5 cc total, 1/2 on each rear. I have probably 5 cc left. 
Should I give the rest in the morning if she isnt up? Anyone ever had a ewe do this that recovered?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd just keep doing what your doing and keep the Pen going.
I would also give her a day or two.
She could of just pinched some nerves while she was down with that lamb partially out for so long. She may of just over strained trying to expel that lamb.

I personally would plan for the worse but still hope for the best. Sometimes critters can amaze us if we give it a little time.

I got my fingers crossed she re-coops.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You have to be careful using Cydectin/Moxidectin wormer. Because doses have to be spot on with the animals weight. 
I have seen many different kind of livestock loose control of their hind end when you give too much. The safety margin on this wormer is so small, is not worth giving unless you have a scale to weight the animals.
There are other de wormers out there that work well and have a normal safety margin.

Also could be she pinched a nerve when the lamb got stuck, or a combo of both.

All you can do at this point is keep an eye on her, make sure she doesn't get an infection with the hard birth. Sometimes animals can surprise us. Best of luck.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Cydectin was a couple months ago. I looked on the calander, time flies guess it wasnt that rescent afterall.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

It would really help her if you can prop her up on a bale or make a sling to hold her butt up for 6-8 hours a day. That's the only real way she's going to recover is if she can get into a normal position again. Good luck with her downers are always the most frustrating cases.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Well the ewe started standing by herself about 2 days ago. Before that she could only stand for a few seconds and I had to help her up. Yesterday she took several shakey steps. Who would have thought after this long she would get up. But her being more of a pet I have all the time to let her get better. 
The sling never worked because she had just enough control to get herself all tangled and climb halfway out of it.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

It is wonderful news she is doing better.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

That is fantastic news, so glad she is doing better !

Deb


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Glad to hear this.


----------



## poppysfarm (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Giving all of the supportive therapy to help her through, while she recovers from the trauma to her nervouse system. In equines we would give dmso and banamine for the inflamation which is likely causing the paralysis. In equines I have seen this on a number of occasions and with treatment and supportive therapy they recover after a 12-72 hours. I have not had this with any of my ewes. I hope she continues to improve! Please keep us posted - so sorry about the lamb!


----------



## Joleneakamama (Nov 29, 2017)

I have a ewe that just had a big single lamb. The lamb was born alive, but had some head swelling like he got stuck for a while. Mom has a hugely swollen rear like he was stuck too! He is nursing while she lays down (creative adaptable chap!) And mom scoots around on her knees with her back legs knuckled over. She is eating, drinking, chewing her cud and hanging out with the baby. I'm encouraged this other ewe recovered. I now know it might take her awhile, but she has a good chance.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Joleneakamama said:


> He is nursing while she lays down (creative adaptable chap!)


That's great.
He may be better off due to her immobility, and odds are good she will be fine once the soreness goes away.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

This is calving/lambing paralysis and usually occurs with birthing problems, often if the calf/lamb is large. An anti-inflammatory injection is the best option - relieves pain and enables them to get back on their feet in a fairly short time frame, usually 12-18 hours.

Pleased that it all turned out ok though.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

